# Sax and some others...



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Just a few pieces from the end of the year and one from the new year.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I love them all and am always so awed by your work. The last two are pretty unique which is actually what I like best about them..top notch work as always George!


----------



## seangeorge (Jan 23, 2013)

Great job!!! Very nice!!


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Top notch indeed! Always amazed at how masterful a realism artist is. You are definitely in your artistic prime! I can tell you're a very intelligent artist


----------

